
How Appthority Won "Most Innovative Company" at RSA, 2012 - kholmes79
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2012/04/how-appthority-won-most-innovative-company-at-rsa-2012/
======
kholmes79
Is this the right launch strategy for all startups? If there was no
competition to showcase Appthority would it still make sense?

~~~
sundaywar
When a conference doesn't have a similar competition, one can still make a big
splash by using social media like Twitter leading up to the event. Most of
these conferences leverage #hashmarks with the conference name used by
attendees before, during, and after the event. Start sending our your message
a few weeks prior to the conference using these hashmarks.

Also, it's a great idea to pre-seed traditional media, analysts, news outlets,
potential customers, and social media that you have an exciting launch during
the conference, and pointing everyone to your booth... it is a great way to
ensure people come and check your company out!

------
sundaywar
nice

